# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  اعتزار واجب للدكتوره شيماء  ونتمنى ان تقبله

## طه عبدالهادى

السلام عليكم استاذتنا الفاضله واتمنى ان تكونى بخير صحه وسعاده وكل عام وانتى بخير بمناسبه العام الجديد
واتقدم لكى  وعن زملائى بأعتزار عما حدث فى اخر محاضره لكى يوم امس الخميس وان ماحدث لايمكن ان يقاس على الجميع بل هى حاله شاذه وبأذن الله ستكون الاخيره ولكى كل الاحترام والتقدير ونتمنى لكى التوفيق دائما 
مقدم من طلاب الفرقه الاولى كليه الحقوق التعليم المفتوح جامعه الزقازيق

----------


## امان الواصل

السلام عليكم 
لكي كل تقدير واحترام دكتورة شيماء ولمنتداك كل احترام دمتي في خدمة بلادك واهل بلادك  
رعاكي اللة واحبب فيكي كل العباد

----------


## ymy

[align=center]* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الدكتورة الفاضلة ان كان هناك شئ قد ضايقك فاعلمى انه يسبب الضيق لكل من يحبك ونحن نحبك 
دامت لكى العزة والكرامة والرقى والتقدم 
*[/align]

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أشكركم جميعا على كلماتكم الرقيقة 
ولكن قيام أحد الطلاب بتسجيل المحاضرة بدون إذن مسبق 
يعتبر أمرا غير مسموح به 
فكما تعلمون أن للمحاضرة قواعد وآداب يجب اتباعها  
أتقبل اعتذاركم
وأتمنى لكم جميعا التوفيق والسداد

----------


## Dina amer

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------


## رنيم حمدي

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه

----------

